# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  بعد غياب طال جيت

## ســحرالقوافي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 

وبعد

احبائي 
افتقدكم بشدة

صحيح غيابي طال وبسبب ظروفي المليانه

بعضها سار واخرى غير سا

وبعضها خراب النت علي ولابتوب

بس الحمد لله على كل حال

وبعضها سفري الى البقاع المقدسة

وصدقوني ما نسيتكم دايما تجون على بالي

ذكرتكم والله في كل مكان رحته 


اتمنى منكم قبولي من جديد
وان كان تواجدي في المنتدى سيكون قليل بنسبه لما كنت عليه من قبل



اتمنى من الخ العزيز شبكة الناصرة قبولي من جديد وعذري على التقصير




وسلامتكم

دمتـــ بود*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*هلا وغلا بسحوووره*
*اخبارج قلبي ؟؟*
*والله اشتقت لك كتييييييير ..*
*قرأيت اسمكِ قلت بحلم او علم سحر رجعت..*
*تو مانور المنتدى خيوووووووه..*
*والحمدلله ع كل حال وان شاء الله ظروفكِ تتحسن وكلها خير..*
*والله يتقبل منكِ زياراتكِ..*
*والله مارحتي عن بالي ابدا واليوم مخصوص كأنها القلوب عند بعض..*
*اتمنى تذكري شذى ومانسيتيهاا ..؟!*
*دمتي بعين المولى..*
*تحيااتي لكِ..*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام  عليكم  

الحمد لله على السلامه 

صدقي ان قلت احسست في البداية اني احلم 

ثم قلت تشابه اسماء  عندما وجدت اسمك في الخارج للمواضيع  

اسعدنا رجوعك  اللي نور المنتدى غاليتي سحورة 

موفقة الى كل خير 

دمتي بود

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد 
يامية اهلين وسهلين ...
<<<< البنت مثل اللي قبلها ماهي مصدقة 
جد جد  توقعت تشااابه اسمااااء ماهووو اكثر ..  :amuse: 

الحمدلله على كل حـــــــــااااااال .. 
وعسى تفرج عليج وتتيسر كل اموووورج .

منووورة .

----------


## Princess

صبااااح الخير
فتحت المنتدى ولا اشوووف الا واحد من المواضيع اخر رد سحر القوافي
صرت 



سحروووو غناتي
الحمدلله عالسلامه
والله يتقبل
والظروف السيئه اللي منعتش من التواصل عساها اخر السوء ان شالله
لا خلا ولا عدم
لش وحشه .. ((فيّه )) على قولتنا .. وعلى قولة الباقي (( فجه )) 

ياااصباح الهدره صبح علينا بخير..  

منوره غناتي الله لا يحرمنا منش
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## فرح

اللهم صل على محمدوعلى آل محمد
يااااااااااارب بجد مفاجئئئئئئئئئئه حلووووه 
طبعا عرفت الخبر الساعه 5 ونادوووا علي مشرفه معاكم رااااجعه 
وبجد ماتوقعت الحمدلله ع السلامه حبيبتي
{ ســــــــحووووره}
تومانوووور المنتدى غلاتووووه
بجد وحشششششششششششتييييينا عزيزتي 
وآخــــــر الغياااب ان شاء الله 
وربي يبعد عنكم كل سوء 
دمتم برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

!!!!
ياهلااااااااا وغلااااا سحووو

عوده محموده
والف الف الف .... الحمدلله على السلامه غناتيي

اخر الغيبات ان شاءالله
لاخلا ولاعدم من نور وجودكِ في المنتدى

موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور

دمتي بود

الله يستر شكلك ماتدري انه فيه وحده في المنتدى
اسمها دمعة طفله يتيمه هههه

تحياتي لكِ

----------


## hope

*نفس البآقي* 
*والله اقوووول حلم ولآ صحيح ؟!*
*لآ يمكن المواضيع القديمه راجعه بالغلط هع* 
*هههه*

*بجد بجد مو مصدقه* 

*وحشتييييييينآ بقوه*

*و كمان حنا مانسيناك*
*اول مآدخل المنتدى على طول في بالي سحوره* 
*واهم شي مآنسيتي (( حور )) ^_^*


*والف الحمد لله ع سلآمتك غناتي* 
*وآخر سوء ان شآء الله* 

*ومآنبي غيبآت ثااانيهـ ^_^*

*نووورتي و مليوون هلآ فيك* 

*لآخلا ولاعدم منك* 

*دمتي بألف خييير*

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

سحر القوآفي

أشرقت علينا بنورها من جديد..وحتى انا قلت تشآبه اسمآء بعد... 
توني قبل كم يوم اتصفح منتدى خآمات ابدآعي

شفت موآضيعك الحلوة هنآك وذكرتك وتمنيت انك ترجعي من جديد

<<الله حقق امنيتي


ان شآء الله آخر الغيبآت 

والف الحمد لله ع السلامه

وآخر سوء ان شآء الله

نورتي المنتدى 

واسعدتينا برجعتك الحلوه..

تحياتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مراحب*

*سحوووووره وشحشتيني بقووه والله =)*

*مكانش مبًين فآَي قلبووو وحتى توآقيعش وحًشتنآ :P ..*

*تتذكريني اني*

*آنسهـ كرزهـ ههههه عادي قولي إنش مانستيني :p ..*

*نووورتي بقووه قميله =)*

*آخر السوء ان شاء الله ،،*

*وآخر الغيباااات بعد قموره =) ،،*

*يعطيش الف عاافيه*

*سي يو*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

سحورة ياقلبي
من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم
عن جد افتقدناك 
وافتقدنا تواجدك 
حمد الله على السلامة 
وتقبل الله اعمالك
ويارب اخر الغيابات

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...

أهلاً وسهلاً بهذا النور...

الذي عم أرجاء المنتدى ونواحيه..


افتقدناكِ كثيراً عزيزتي...


حمد لله على السلامة وتقبل الله منكم صالح الأعمال...


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## ملكة سبأ

الحمد لله على السلامة 
وين اختفيتي عنا سحوره وين ارضك وين سماك ان شاء الله آخر الغياب وتبقي منوره معانا 

وحياك الله والف مرحبا

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *هلا وغلا بسحوووره*
> *اخبارج قلبي ؟؟*
> *والله اشتقت لك كتييييييير ..*
> *قرأيت اسمكِ قلت بحلم او علم سحر رجعت..*
> *تو مانور المنتدى خيوووووووه..*
> *والحمدلله ع كل حال وان شاء الله ظروفكِ تتحسن وكلها خير..*
> *والله يتقبل منكِ زياراتكِ..*
> *والله مارحتي عن بالي ابدا واليوم مخصوص كأنها القلوب عند بعض..*
> ...




*هلا وغلا شذاوي



من يقدر ينساش

والله انتي من العضوات الي مستحيل انساهم

بس تعالي مبروك على الترقيه 

ادري جاية متأخرة 

بس وش اسوي الظروف جت كذا



دمتــ بود
*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

> السلام  عليكم  
> 
> الحمد لله على السلامه 
> 
> صدقي ان قلت احسست في البداية اني احلم 
> 
> ثم قلت تشابه اسماء  عندما وجدت اسمك في الخارج للمواضيع  
> 
> اسعدنا رجوعك  اللي نور المنتدى غاليتي سحورة 
> ...




*هههه


مو اني نفس الشي احس اني لحلم يوم رجعت 

سنه كاملة غبت ولما رجعت شفت ان في ناس تذكرني 

ما تصدقي وش احس به

ان شاء الله ما في غياب 

وهلا ومرحبا بيك*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد 
> 
> يامية اهلين وسهلين ...
> <<<< البنت مثل اللي قبلها ماهي مصدقة 
> جد جد  توقعت تشااابه اسمااااء ماهووو اكثر .. 
> 
> الحمدلله على كل حـــــــــااااااال .. 
> وعسى تفرج عليج وتتيسر كل اموووورج .
> 
> منووورة .




*هلا وغلا امورة


اذا سخ\حور بكبرة مو مصدقه نفسها

والله عاذرتنكم

يا لازقه على المنتدى لزقه يا غايبة سنه كامله بلا حس ولا خبر


ان شاء الله اخر الغيبات
*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

> صبااااح الخير
> فتحت المنتدى ولا اشوووف الا واحد من المواضيع اخر رد سحر القوافي
> صرت 
> 
> 
> 
> سحروووو غناتي
> الحمدلله عالسلامه
> والله يتقبل
> ...




*هلا وغلا امور*

*شخباش وش اخبار اخر قصصش*

*يبيلي اروح اطل و اقراها يقولو حلوة*مرة

*كاني طلعت عن الموضوع*

*والله لا يحرمنا منش بعد حبابة*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

> اللهم صل على محمدوعلى آل محمد
> يااااااااااارب بجد مفاجئئئئئئئئئئه حلووووه 
> طبعا عرفت الخبر الساعه 5 ونادوووا علي مشرفه معاكم رااااجعه 
> وبجد ماتوقعت الحمدلله ع السلامه حبيبتي
> { ســــــــحووووره}
> تومانوووور المنتدى غلاتووووه
> بجد وحشششششششششششتييييينا عزيزتي 
> وآخــــــر الغياااب ان شاء الله 
> وربي يبعد عنكم كل سوء 
> دمتم برعاية المولى وحفظه




*يؤ يؤ يؤ

الساعة خمس

توصيل اخبار مستعجل

ههه

ولا السي ان ان 

يسلمو فروحه على الباقه التحفه والترحيب الكشخه 
*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

> !!!!
> ياهلااااااااا وغلااااا سحووو
> 
> عوده محموده
> والف الف الف .... الحمدلله على السلامه غناتيي
> 
> اخر الغيبات ان شاءالله
> لاخلا ولاعدم من نور وجودكِ في المنتدى
> 
> ...





*الله يقضي حوائجي وحوائجك وحوائج المؤمنين


بصراحه خيوة اسمحي ليي بس يمكن سجلتي في زمن الغيبة حقتي 

بس احنا فيها وهذاني عرفتش

يا هلا ومرحبا فيش 

لا خلا ولا عدم
*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

> *نفس البآقي* 
> *والله اقوووول حلم ولآ صحيح ؟!*
> *لآ يمكن المواضيع القديمه راجعه بالغلط هع* 
> *هههه*
> 
> *بجد بجد مو مصدقه* 
> 
> *وحشتييييييينآ بقوه*
> 
> ...





*ههههه

اني الي مو مصدقه عيوني
اول ما قريت الرد اقول يو من هذي ما عرفتها

واذا تطلعي حواري 

هلا ومرحبا واكيد ما تسيتك

بس الاسم استغربته شوي قبل لا اعرفش
*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> سحر القوآفي
> 
> أشرقت علينا بنورها من جديد..وحتى انا قلت تشآبه اسمآء بعد... 
> توني قبل كم يوم اتصفح منتدى خآمات ابدآعي
> 
> شفت موآضيعك الحلوة هنآك وذكرتك وتمنيت انك ترجعي من جديد
> 
> ...





*ياليت داعي من زمان

ههه


هلا وغلا شبول 

والله ان القلوب عند بعض كلكم ذاكرتنكم
 وكل يوم افكر فيكم ان كان اعضاء او مشرفين او ادارين

شبكة الناصرة دايم في بالي 
*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

> *مراحب*
> 
> *سحوووووره وشحشتيني بقووه والله =)*
> 
> *مكانش مبًين فآَي قلبووو وحتى توآقيعش وحًشتنآ :p ..*
> 
> *تتذكريني اني*
> 
> *آنسهـ كرزهـ ههههه عادي قولي إنش مانستيني :p ..*
> ...




*هلا وغلا كرزه

وش فيكم على تغيير نك نيمكم

هههه



ما يوحشك غالي انتو بعد واحشيني

*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

> الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..
> 
> و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..
> 
> واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..
> 
> وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..
> 
> اهلاً وسهلاً ..
> ...






*هلا وغلا ومراحب 

كلها بلسان خجل يرجف لا يقوى على الكتابة

فثقتك الدائمة بي تجعلتي انكس الراس حيائا منك

للا حرمني الله من هذة الثقة 

وبإذنه راح اكون قدها وقدود
*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

> سحورة ياقلبي
> من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم
> عن جد افتقدناك 
> وافتقدنا تواجدك 
> حمد الله على السلامة 
> وتقبل الله اعمالك
> ويارب اخر الغيابات




*الله يسلمك ان شاء الله

والله ما جبت شي

لا تفضحيني
جاية ايد ورا ويد قدام

خخخ

ان شاء الله اخر الغيبات
*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...
> 
> أهلاً وسهلاً بهذا النور...
> 
> الذي عم أرجاء المنتدى ونواحيه..
> 
> 
> افتقدناكِ كثيراً عزيزتي...
> 
> ...






*
هلا وغلا 

الله يسلمك

وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال


والله لا يحرمني منكم

*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

> الحمد لله على السلامة 
> وين اختفيتي عنا سحوره وين ارضك وين سماك ان شاء الله آخر الغياب وتبقي منوره معانا 
> 
> وحياك الله والف مرحبا




*والله اختفيت بسبب ها الظروف

اكثر من فاتحه  خالتي (خالت ابويي وابنها)

وبعدين خطوبتي وخطوبت بنت خالتي وطبعا بدايه الخطوبه حوسه 

وعقبها هم انقطاع النت وسفري الى البقاع المقدسه  طولت هناك شهر تقريبا 
ولما رجعت  اخترب الابتوب
وبعدها كم ضيقة بال وزهق وقرف 

 يعني من كل بحر قطرة


وحاليا تجهيز اعراس ما شاء الله  يعني الله يكون بالعون والله يكون بعون جيوبنا خخخ


وهم في كم ظرف الله يعديهم على خير


هذا موجز بس لا تقولي تبي التفاصيل 
*

----------


## قمر دنياي

ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــحـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــور 
بــجــد ما تــوقـــعـــتـــك انتي فكرت وحده من الاعضاء مسجله 
بأسمك 
طولتي علينا وااااااااااااجد 
والحمد لله رجعتي لينا من جديد
بجد ماني قادره اصدق 
ان شاء الله مانسيتيني 
دمتـ بود

----------


## looovely

*منووووو!!!!* 
* سحووووور قلبوووووو*
* افضل الصلاة والسلاااااااااااااام عليييييييييييييك* 
*يااااااااااااااحبيب الله محمد*
* كللللللللووووووويييييييييش*
* توووووووو مانور المنتدى..ماصدقنا بس رجعتي* 
*وآآآآآخيييييرررراً* 
*ادري ظروفش ماتسمح..بس عاد مو قطع مرررره وحد* 
*اني قلت خلااااص مالك أمل تشوفيها بالمنتدى..بس زين شفت*
* نور اسمك بالمنتدى* 
*آخررر الغيبات يااااااااارب>>وغياب زايد ما نبغى*
* !!!!!!!!!>>علامات تعجب يوم شافت اسمك* 
* دمتِ في حفظ الرحمن ورعايته*
* تح ـيـآآآآآتي القلبيه*

----------


## النظره البريئه

ياهلا وغلا خيوه
اسعدنا تواجدك
نتمنى لكِ وقت ممتع
وان شاء اللهـ تفيدي وتستفيدي
ربي يوفقكـ

----------


## ايات الروح



----------


## حكايا الشموع



----------

